# Mobile bay fishing help/tips



## Joshuahayes2006 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am just getting into saltwater fishing, have fished freshwater all my life till recently. A little over a month ago I bought a smaller 18 bay boat nothing big at all but not super tiny either. I plan on getting into fishing the mobile bay area and delta first I think but have no clue what I'm getting into. Don't really know anything about saltwater species except for redfish, white/silver trout and flounder. Never been out in the bay in my life. I am mainly looking for any tips and help I can get. Where do I start? How do I learn the rules/regulations on how many and what rules of what fish to catch? And most importantly how do I learn my way around the bay so I don't run aground or wreck or what not? Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated. TIA.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

I've never fished that area so I can't help you with specifics, only some generic info.

Do you have a depthfinder/gps with charts on it? Even if you do, Pay $10 bucks for the navionics app. I have thousands in depthfinders but i use that $10 app EVERY time i'm on the water.

Youtube is a fantastic source of information. Watch every video you can on the specific area you are fishing.

Google Maps Satellite imaging!!! Look on there at the flats and cuts and compare with navionics. It tells a lot about where fish should stack up.

That will get you in the right direction.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Several reefs around the bay go to outdoor alabama they have the coordinates. Middle bay lighthouse is usually a pretty good spot. On the west side around the State docks. The flats under and around the Dauphin Island Bridge. The rigs in the Fort Morgan Pass and around Fort Morgan Marina. Fish slip corks for deeper water or popping corks for the flats and shallow areas with live shrimp. Gulps on jig heads work well. Tripletail will hang out around the channel markers in the ship channel. Look for seagulls diving and there will usually be trout around.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

if you live in Mobile , look up Alabama costal fisherman's association and join , they have monthly meetings and tournaments , some of the best bay fishermen are members , you will learn plenty. and the bay can turn real nasty fast


----------



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

If you have a Lowrance, Simrad, Humminbird or Raymarine unit on your boat with an SD slot I would definitely pick up the Navionics South Regions Card. It shows all of the contour lines and depths and it will keep you out of trouble and off of the bottom! Mobile Bay has some pretty serious tide changes so it's good to know where your boat can safely float. I know that West Marine and Bass Pro both carry them in Mobile and you may be able to get a good deal on line but don't buy from Ebay. I learned that mistake the hard way. Once a card is registered you can't get the free updates for the first year after purchase and you'll be stuck with old data. It's worth it to get a new card and register it at www.navionics.com and then you can update it weekly with the new sonar data that is uploaded by other anglers using Sonar Chart Live. Have fun and tight lines!


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Everything posted so far is great advice! Having fished the delta for years without electronics I had to learn the old way/hard way. One suggestion I'd make is to go to Scott's landing at the foot of the hill in Spanish Fort and talk to Larry or Barry Scott. One of them will be there. Buy some live shrimp and go where they say the bite has been best. You can also learn a lot from other fishermen that launch there, most are happy to show you how they are fishing and sometimes will even share where to go. You will have plenty of fun learning the area and probably catch some fish. PM me if you want and I will share what little I know. :thumbsup:


----------

